# I want to move to Florida- suggesstions where



## Pauline1954

Hey all I've been thinking about moving to Florida for a few years now. But decided I will actively prepare my home for sale here.

Im looking for information in,the Pensacola area.

Thanks


----------



## MrPants

Odd that no one has responded. Sorry but I don't know anything about Fla, other than it seems that a lot of Americans in the Northeastern States retire there at some point. I heard once that the panhandle area is quite nice. The main negative I would think about is possible hurricanes, if you're close to the coast. Pretty hot and humid there in the summer months I would think as well.

Sorry, I got nothing else for ya.


----------



## hollydolly

Perhaps @Pappy  might be able to help given that he lives in Florida...


----------



## jujube

I live in Central Florida but we have a family house near Panama City Beach. 

I can be of help about that area, but can't tell you much about Pensacola. Perhaps you can try City-data.com.


----------



## Pappy

I would love to be able to help you, but I live on the east coast. Pensacola is a long drive from me. Anyway I can help, just ask.


----------



## Pauline1954

Pappy said:


> I would love to be able to help you, but I live on the east coast. Pensacola is a long drive from me. Anyway I can help, just ask.


Which side has more hurricanes?


----------



## MrPants

Pauline1954 said:


> Which side has more hurricanes?


Here's a snap shot for Pensacola:
"Since 1975, Pensacola has been directly hit by eight hurricanes and even more tropical storms. Today, the city ranks 8th on Sperling's list of the “worst places for hurricanes” in the United States."

Orlando is your safest bet for hurricanes. It's far enough inland that the force of any hurricane is dramatically reduced by the time it reaches that far inland. No worries about tidal surge that far inland either. That's a huge issue during hurricanes for coastal cities (storm surge = flooding).


----------



## Buckeye

Just bought a place in central Florida, about 30 miles north of Orlando. Hurricanes are not an issue.  Lived in same area before, and I love it.  Never been to the panhandle area.


----------



## Manatee

We have moved to Pinellas county 3 times.  We plan to stay this time.  At times we have lived in Jacksonville and Boca Raton.  anyplace north of here is too far north for me.  Sarasota to Naples is not a bad area.  Pensacola and the panhandle have a large military presence.  When our son was at FSU in Tallahassee there was snow up there on one occasion.

My sister lives in a beach town in Brevard county and has been hurricaned a number of times.  She is south of Cape Canaveral.  Her house shakes when they send up the big rockets.


----------



## terry123

My brother lives in Miami and loves it except for the humidity in the summer.  He and his wife moved there from Louisiana because her parents lived there and she wanted to be closer with them.  I like to visit there as they take me to a few secluded beaches they have discovered that are not very well known.  So they are not packed with people and you can really relax and enjoy that beautiful sand.

I am close to Galveston but rarely go there as I hate that dirty looking sand and water.  There are tons of people so if I go I just shop on the Strand and walk on the edge of the beach for my beach fix.


----------



## Jim W.

Pauline1954 said:


> Which side has more hurricanes?


If you're worried about hurricane damage, you should live as far inland as possible.

I live in Orlando and though we have been hit by hurricanes a few times, by the time they reach us, they have weakened because of all the land they have to travel across to get here.

If you don't want to live in a large city like Orlando, there are some nice, charming little smaller towns around Orlando like DeLand, Deltona, Sanford, Winter Garden, or even Mount Dora.

They are all very quaint little towns with a very nice ambience.

DeLand is where Stetson University is, so there's a kind of college town atmosphere there.


----------



## Dana

As close to Disney World as you can get in Orlando!


----------



## Pappy

Pauline1954 said:


> Which side has more hurricanes?


The panhandle has some nasty storms coming off the gulf. Us, on the east coast are wide open for hurricanes, but have been here 20 years and only been through one that caused damage. Inland is best.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Pensacola is also about average for  tornadoes.


----------



## MrPants

If Fla. doesn't work out, come on up here to Iqaluit. No traffic and air conditioning is not required 
Never known there to be a hurricane or tornado either. A little chilly in winter though 



*Tonight*A few clouds. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 34. Wind chill minus 34 this evening and minus 44 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.*Fri, 19 Feb*A mix of sun and cloud. Wind up to 15 km/h. High minus 28. Wind chill minus 42 in the morning and minus 34 in the afternoon. Frostbite in minutes. UV index 1 or low.NightPartly cloudy. Clearing before morning. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 30. Wind chill minus 34 in the evening and minus 39 overnight. Risk of frostbite.


----------



## Phoenix

Florida is a very dangerous place to be right now in terms of the handling of Covid there.  Those in charge live in denial.


----------



## fmdog44

Curious if you know so little about it why choose it to live?


----------



## Pauline1954

Phoenix said:


> Florida is a very dangerous place to be right now in terms of the handling of Covid there.  Those in charge live in denial.



Im tired of fearing. I cant do that anymore.


----------



## Pauline1954

fmdog44 said:


> Curious if you know so little about it why choose it to live?


I know about Florida. Ive lived in Big Pine Key, Sarasota, Venice, Marathon off and on under the age of twenty. I remember the beauty of the beach and being close to the ocean. I havent been back since and havent had the interest to do any research. But now I am interested so I want to learn more and areas. Which zillow, mapquest and google earth is helping me a lot.    I do not remember experiencing any hurricanes at all during my times there. Maybe I was clueless and did not pay attention.


----------



## rcleary171

My wife and I are also thinking of Florida. We've visited Ft Lauderdale and Tampa twice. Tampa is where we are focusing our research.


----------



## Pauline1954

MrPants said:


> If Fla. doesn't work out, come on up here to Iqaluit. No traffic and air conditioning is not required
> Never known there to be a hurricane or tornado either. A little chilly in winter though
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight*A few clouds. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 34. Wind chill minus 34 this evening and minus 44 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.*Fri, 19 Feb*A mix of sun and cloud. Wind up to 15 km/h. High minus 28. Wind chill minus 42 in the morning and minus 34 in the afternoon. Frostbite in minutes. UV index 1 or low.NightPartly cloudy. Clearing before morning. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 30. Wind chill minus 34 in the evening and minus 39 overnight. Risk of frostbite.


Lol no thank you. Ive had my fill of being snowed in. I havent been out for 11 days and it will be a couple more days yet. My drive is iced over but so is the long drive out of my area.  Many people getting stuck in the ditch because its so icey.  Suns out for the second day and should be better soon.


----------



## Pauline1954

rcleary171 said:


> My wife and I are also thinking of Florida. We've visited Ft Lauderdale and Tampa twice. Tampa is where we are focusing our research.


Ive been doing research since I posted this question about Florida. Supposedly futher down the state, Leesburg is the most unaffected area from any other area. Thats probably why Disney World is in Orlando. . There is so much to do in Florida and I loved it there as a youngster.   I found by reading one of the best place for seas shelling is up by Pensacola by the Gulf of Mexico. But thats the very common place Hurricanes go. Many people still live and vacationvacation there though.  I may vacation there in April just to get a good look and travel around the area maybe.


----------



## rcleary171

Pauline1954 said:


> Ive been doing research since I posted this question about Florida. Supposedly futher down the state, Leesburg is the most unaffected area from any other area. Thats probably why Disney World is in Orlando. . There is so much to do in Florida and I loved it there as a youngster.   I found by reading one of the best place for seas shelling is up by Pensacola by the Gulf of Mexico. But thats the very common place Hurricanes go. Many people still live and vacationvacation there though.  I may vacation there in April just to get a good look and travel around the area maybe.


Yes - explore and research. We have a few years to go before me make our move. I have always been fascinated by The Keys (which I have yet to visit). If not to live there at least driving there from Tampa would be an option.


----------



## Pauline1954

Pappy said:


> I would love to be able to help you, but I live on the east coast. Pensacola is a long drive from me. Anyway I can help, just ask.



I loved those enclosed porches and moss trees. I was thinking about a place near waterfront. Maybe but I remember mosquitos can be bad. Arkansas is not nearly as bad as people think. Only in the areas where its not maintained.  I probably would need it to be closer to casinos within an hour or less and within a hour of the ocean too. Im thinking finding this will be easy because of the narrowing of the state.  Im not to keen on a pool. Frankly we've had our share of pool duty through the years. So this I find may take a bit of looking.  Im looking forward to growing a small garden and the citrus there.  The more I look and think about it as well as points you all are making, I can make start a list to help me. We will need to sell our house in Arkansas first and this may take a bit of time. Who knows. I have a 20x24 artist studio with a loft, quarter bath, heated and cooled. This will probably be a determining point for those looking for an office. Guest house or quiet place to be. It certainly is my haven.  This is a reason why it may make it very hard for me to move. If I found something similar that would be great. But its not unlikely. There are many places I could make into a studio in a Florida style home.  But I sure love my studio here.  I think once I make up my mind and put the house up for sale it will be easier to accept my decision.  Besides I need to move to a warmer state and its not going to be Arizona or California.     this is not necessarily questions  but ramblings. Thanks


----------



## Pauline1954

rcleary171 said:


> Yes - explore and research. We have a few years to go before me make our move. I have always been fascinated by The Keys (which I have yet to visit). If not to live there at least driving there from Tampa would be an option.


I remember a boating escapade I took with my then husband to a little island. It was close to sugarloaf key and actually could have been sugar loaf. Anyway, beautiful clear waters. I could see all the way down to the bottom. And the underwater life we could see was surreal.  There were lots of small burracuda, stingrays and colorful fish. So beautiful. The keys are wonderful. But the seven mile bridge is another experience.  It was so narrow you better not put your hand out the window if its long.   I imagine its busier now than back in the seventies.


----------



## Phoenix

Pauline1954 said:


> Im tired of fearing. I cant do that anymore.


You don't have to fear.  I'm talking about common sense.  It's like sending one's child to play in the freeway...we know better than to do that.  We don't fear it.


----------



## fmdog44

Consider Texas' climate and very low electric & water rates because there is none.


----------



## Phoenix

fmdog44 said:


> Consider Texas' climate and very low electric & water rates because there is none.


They are in crisis in Texas now because of poor planning.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

My daughter lived in Pensacola for 2 years.  We visited often from New Jersey. I though I'd die from the humidity.  Living in New Jersey my whole life holidays in the south just wasn't the same. 
I like the changing seasons also.


----------



## Keesha

Since my parents owned a condo and resided there for 30 years for 6 months out of the year I did visit them and that was in Sarasota near St. Petersburg. It’s a very nice area. I’ve also been to Orlando, Miami, and Jacksonville. Being a avid swimmer I loved the beaches and water sports but nothing quite beat watching dolphins  and whales  jumping in the water. The pink flamingos  really add to the beauty of the state. It’s one of my favourite states; possibly since I love the water and animals so much. 
Good luck deciding. Maybe rent a place first so you can travel and explore the state better before deciding.


----------



## Gardenlover

I have a home in SWFL. The further south you go the warmer it gets.
I agree with Keesha - rent in the area before buying.
Hurricanes can hit anywhere in Florida, but no place is safe from natural disasters.


----------



## Gardenlover

Phoenix said:


> Florida is a very dangerous place to be right now in terms of the handling of Covid there.  Those in charge live in denial.


Covid will pass


----------



## Gardenlover

fmdog44 said:


> Curious if you know so little about it why choose it to live?


Sounds like she is doing her research now.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

My B-I-L and wife have lived in Boynton Beach and Tampa. Tampa is their current residence and they love it, but loved Boynton Beach too...only moved because of job. They love nothing than more than sending pictures of themselves at thebeach house r sitting on the patio in the sun while weare up to our knees in snow here in WI


----------



## Robert59

My friend and her husband sold their house in Hollywood Florida for 250,000 back in 2004 and the house was 1500 sq. ft. with a very small yard. They moved to Cookeville Tennessee where the cost of living is cheap.


----------



## Sliverfox

Didn't read all the posts.
Husband & I have been to Florida when my father was there.
Stayed a week or 2  when we were there.

Personally Florida is not  for us,, we enjoy   PA,, snow & all.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Sliverfox said:


> Didn't read all the posts.
> Husband & I have been to Florida when my father was there.
> Stayed a week or 2  when we were there.
> 
> Personally Florida is not  for us,, we enjoy   PA,, snow & all.


Well I have super natural curly hair so you KNOW  it’s definitely out for ME! . Wisconsin summers make me look like one of the Supreme’s. I shudder to think what Florida would do!!!!


----------



## Sliverfox

I sunburn is one reason for me not to like Florida.


----------



## Phoenix

Gardenlover said:


> Covid will pass


The orientation and incompetency of the government there will not.


----------



## Gardenlover

Phoenix said:


> The orientation and incompetency of the government there will not.


Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## gennie

Pauline1954 said:


> I remember a boating escapade I took with my then husband to a little island. It was close to sugarloaf key and actually could have been sugar loaf. Anyway, beautiful clear waters. I could see all the way down to the bottom. And the underwater life we could see was surreal.  There were lots of small burracuda, stingrays and colorful fish. So beautiful. The keys are wonderful. But the seven mile bridge is another experience.  It was so narrow you better not put your hand out the window if its long.   I imagine its busier now than back in the seventies.


The little island just offshore from Sugarloaf is known by the locals as Picnic Island.  Just a bunch of mangroves and and lovely little sandy beach.


----------



## Phoenix

Gardenlover said:


> Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


I am not throwing stones.  I'm just telling the truth.  By the way, all of our houses are made of glass.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I have a blind friend who's considering moving to Florida to be close to her daughter. She has a son here but he's working all the time. She's at the point now where she feels she's going to start needing help. Only thing is she says there's a lot of alligators in that area (I forgot which town). Between that, snakes and sinkholes. There are lots of lizards in FLA too. I'm not afraid of them but wouldn't want them running around in my house. My honorary son who lives in an apartment in Tampa said they had to screen in the patios to keep the little lizards out. When I first got to his apartment on the second floor, there was a little lizard hanging off the outside of the screen. When I went to Ft. Lauderdale decades ago, a lizard had gotten into the hotel (more like a motel where the room was on the ground floor). I left that hotel and went to a Sheridan.


----------



## Lewkat

I have been to various parts of Florida in my lifetime and never found anything intriguing about it except for St. Augustine.  It is one fascinating and lovely city and I think if I had to, I could live there.  Lot's of history which I find inviting.


----------



## JonDouglas

Although a 4-seasons with hills and forest type of person myself, I have relatives who live in the Villages, love it and don't want to be anywhere else.


----------



## jujube

Everyone has the *capability* of being happy wherever fate or choice lands them.  You just have to recognize that no place is absolutely perfect and adjust your expectations.

Florida is hotter 'n the hinges of hell in the summer, but oh! wearing shorts in January ....... priceless!  Colorado is gorgeous in the summer but oh! those winters!  Brrrrrr.  Wisconsin is...... Arizona is.......  Maine is........ California is....... Every area has its highs and lows. 

One has to find one's Paradise and be able to put up with its Hell.


----------



## Liberty

For 14 years, we spent several weeks in the middle of winter on Ft. Myer's Beach.  Learned a lot.

Suggest you check out a place called "Dunedin" Florida.  Its located close to Tampa and there is a beautiful beach and Honeymoon Island.  The costs there are amazingly low and the people are very friendly and helpful.  Lots of "happenings", you can walk around the nice little town and there are many restaurants and hobby shops.  Its a very affordable and enjoyabl area: 

Dunedin, Florida - Wikipedia


----------



## Manatee

The last time I had to deal with snow was in 1972.  I still don't miss it.
Largely the folks that wear shorts in winter are snowbirds and tourists who have not become acclimated.
We have not been to Disney in decades, there are plenty of other things to do.
Dunedin is a nice town about 8 minutes from here.  We often go there.
The lizards are your friend, they eat bugs.
Been years since we last saw a gator.  There are Mermaids in Weeki Wachee, up the coast from here.
I have seen 100° in Fl once ever, back in the early 1980s.  In Arizona it is _over _100 every day, all summer, dry and dusty.  
St Augustine is fun to visit, but can get nippy in the winter.
The little Key deer are nice to see on Big Pine Key  in the lower keys. 
In 1973 it snowed in Clearwater, but the flakes melted about 6' above the ground.


----------



## fmdog44

Florida has it's share of ripoff artists targeting the elderly. I have lived there and been there in many different locations and I would not choose to live there.


----------



## Alligatorob

I grew up in Florida and have lived there off and on since, more years than anywhere else.  Florida is a very diverse place, the north is generally more like the rest of the south, the further south you get the more people and the less southern culturally.  I would suggest spending some time in places you think you might be interested in.  Being a resident is very different from being a tourist.  I saw a lot of unhappy people who retired to Florida without doing enough due diligence.  I also know a lot of happy ones.

As to hurricanes, they are a fact of life in Florida.  My advice is to get a well built house at a higher elevation, do that and you can live most anywhere safely.  Do your research before buying!


----------



## cdestroyer

lake city fl. lived there for 8yrs. gulf of mexico air stream pushes most storms to the north, atlantic air stream keeps most stuff to the east.. city has all the shops you could want.. osceola national forest for camping.good medical care.


----------



## Angelina

MrPants said:


> If Fla. doesn't work out, come on up here to Iqaluit. No traffic and air conditioning is not required
> Never known there to be a hurricane or tornado either. A little chilly in winter though
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight*A few clouds. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 34. Wind chill minus 34 this evening and minus 44 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.*Fri, 19 Feb*A mix of sun and cloud. Wind up to 15 km/h. High minus 28. Wind chill minus 42 in the morning and minus 34 in the afternoon. Frostbite in minutes. UV index 1 or low.NightPartly cloudy. Clearing before morning. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 30. Wind chill minus 34 in the evening and minus 39 overnight. Risk of frostbite.


Mr. Pants I'd never heard of that place before (but then, I've never been to Canada). Were you born there? Just curious.


----------



## helenbacque

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have a blind friend who's considering moving to Florida to be close to her daughter. She has a son here but he's working all the time. She's at the point now where she feels she's going to start needing help. Only thing is she says there's a lot of alligators in that area (I forgot which town). Between that, snakes and sinkholes. There are lots of lizards in FLA too. I'm not afraid of them but wouldn't want them running around in my house. My honorary son who lives in an apartment in Tampa said they had to screen in the patios to keep the little lizards out. When I first got to his apartment on the second floor, there was a little lizard hanging off the outside of the screen. When I went to Ft. Lauderdale decades ago, a lizard had gotten into the hotel (more like a motel where the room was on the ground floor). I left that hotel and went to a Sheridan.


I love the little lizards (green anoles) that inhabit my porch.  They keep the ant population down and scarf up the occasional mosquito carcass.  Also fun to watch play and scurry around.  Only 4 or 5 inches long and harmless.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

helenbacque said:


> I love the little lizards (green anoles) that inhabit my porch.  They keep the ant population down and scarf up the occasional mosquito carcass.  Also fun to watch play and scurry around.  Only 4 or 5 inches long and harmless.


Helen if I'd had room in here for a tank, I actually considered getting a lizard a few years after my cat died. It would have had to be a vegetarian one though. LOL  I probably would have let it out once we "bonded".


----------



## Serenity4321

We moved here from California a few years ago to be near our daughter. Hubby passed away so now my family here is just my daughter and me. We are in Lakeland..Kind of middle of state...Frankly, the worst is the humidity but that is only for a few months during the summer. At that time when you step out of the house, it feels you have stepped into a sauna. I daily bless whoever invented air conditioning!!  

The beaches here IMO are superior to those in California..at least in the LA county area...Sun feels more intense than I have ever felt. I do miss the mountains but love the wide op[en "BIG" sky and love all the birds everywhere.

I have read our county is the second-fastest-growing county in the country!  I am not really sure why..but as anywhere there are pluses and minuses. The hurricanes do not seem to come this far inland with any damage and honestly, I do not miss worry of coming earthquakes..esp the "Big One'


----------



## MrPants

Serenity4321 said:


> We moved here from California a few years ago to be near our daughter. Hubby passed away so now my family here is just my daughter and me. We are in Lakeland..Kind of middle of state...Frankly, the worst is the humidity but that is only for a few months during the summer. At that time when you step out of the house, it feels you have stepped into a sauna. I daily bless whoever invented air conditioning!!
> 
> The beaches here IMO are superior to those in California..at least in the LA county area...Sun feels more intense than I have ever felt. I do miss the mountains but love the wide op[en "BIG" sky and love all the birds everywhere.
> 
> I have read our county is the second-fastest-growing county in the country!  I am not really sure why..but as anywhere there are pluses and minuses. The hurricanes do not seem to come this far inland with any damage and honestly, I do not miss worry of coming earthquakes..esp the "Big One'


Sounds like a very fair assessment I remember the first time I experienced the 'summertime Fla humidity'. Brutal!!


----------



## Alligatorob

MrPants said:


> I remember the first time I experienced the 'summertime Fla humidity'. Brutal!!


I grew up in Florida without air conditioning.  Always liked the humidity, and miss it.  As a friend used to say no matter how hot and humid it gets all you need is a cold beer and a good shade tree and all is well.


----------



## Jim W.

Alligatorob said:


> I grew up in Florida without air conditioning.  Always liked the humidity, and miss it.  As a friend used to say no matter how hot and humid it gets all you need is a cold beer and a good shade tree and all is well.


I've lived in Florida almost all my life and spent many many years enduring the heat and humidity without a/c to save money on my utility bill. 

But I gotta say, I've never heard anyone say they liked it before!!!!


----------



## Knight

I think jujube's post #46 says it best.

We looked/traveled to various states to get a sense of where we wanted to live out our retirement years.  North to Maine & Vermont, South to Florida, Mississippi, & Louisiana Mid country to Arkansas & up to No. & So. Dakota.  Down to Texas & Arizona.  Then California,  Washington & Oregon. 

We decided warm, hot, hotter then warm with low humidity to stave off arthritis combined with 24/7 access to something to do worked for us. So southern Nevada was where we bought a home & have been happy ever since.


----------



## squatting dog

Not sure about the panhandle of Florida, but, down along the Gulf coast you can't touch a house or mobile home unless you've got a boatload of money.   We've been trying to buy something down there for the last 2 months. Every house is being snatched up. Heck, 3 days ago we agreed to one for the full asking price. All looked good until 23 minutes later, the realtor called back and said it was sold to someone who paid $30,000 over the asking price. 
Houses that 7 months ago were selling for $180,000 and up are now $300,000 and up.


----------



## Old Dummy

squatting dog said:


> Not sure about the panhandle of Florida, but, down along the Gulf coast you can't touch a house or mobile home unless you've got a boatload of money.   We've been trying to buy something down there for the last 2 months. Every house is being snatched up. Heck, 3 days ago we agreed to one for the full asking price. All looked good until 23 minutes later, the realtor called back and said it was sold to someone who paid $30,000 over the asking price.
> Houses that 7 months ago were selling for $180,000 and up are now $300,000 and up.



Sheesh yeah, I've been hearing these stories, and not just in Florida.

I've thought seriously about moving to FL also (I posted about it before here somewhere). I would likely be in the north central area, I have good friends who winter there. It's very rural which is what I like.

My buddy (mentioned above) and I might fly down in July to look around. My family has been in NYS since 1802 but I have to get out of here.


----------



## Pappy

Serenity4321 said:


> We moved here from California a few years ago to be near our daughter. Hubby passed away so now my family here is just my daughter and me. We are in Lakeland..Kind of middle of state...Frankly, the worst is the humidity but that is only for a few months during the summer. At that time when you step out of the house, it feels you have stepped into a sauna. I daily bless whoever invented air conditioning!!
> 
> The beaches here IMO are superior to those in California..at least in the LA county area...Sun feels more intense than I have ever felt. I do miss the mountains but love the wide op[en "BIG" sky and love all the birds everywhere.
> 
> I have read our county is the second-fastest-growing county in the country!  I am not really sure why..but as anywhere there are pluses and minuses. The hurricanes do not seem to come this far inland with any damage and honestly, I do not miss worry of coming earthquakes..esp the "Big One'


Lakeland. Publix headquarters. Go by there on way to Tampa casino.


----------



## Serenity4321

Pappy said:


> Lakeland. Publix headquarters. Go by there on way to Tampa casino.


Lakeland has pluses and minuses..guess everywhere does. Publix is all over - kind of like 'on every corner'  almost like Starbucks   ..and has * an interesting history re: the founding. I have been to Tampa but not the casino..is it anything special?


----------



## Serenity4321

Jim W. said:


> I've lived in Florida almost all my life and spent many many years enduring the heat and humidity without a/c to save money on my utility bill.
> 
> But I gotta say, I've never heard anyone say they liked it before!!!!


LOL same here...I grew up in Louisiana but never really realize the humidity until I moved away and went back to visit.


----------



## Serenity4321

Alligatorob said:


> I grew up in Florida without air conditioning.  Always liked the humidity, and miss it.  As a friend used to say no matter how hot and humid it gets all you need is a cold beer and a good shade tree and all is well.


I love a cold beer but even in the shade, you can still feel the humidity. Still at least you are out of the intense heat of the Florida sun. I am happy for you if you can enjoy the humidity because that is my main discomfort/complaint for a few months.


----------



## Pappy

Serenity4321 said:


> Lakeland has pluses and minuses..guess everywhere does. Publix is all over - kind of like 'on every corner'  almost like Starbucks   ..and has * an interesting history re: the founding. I have been to Tampa but not the casino..is it anything special?


It’s quite impressive. Huge casino with a nice hotel. Been awhile since we’ve been there and I think they’ve added on even more.


----------



## Serenity4321

Pappy said:


> It’s quite impressive. Huge casino with a nice hotel. Been awhile since we’ve been there and I think they’ve added on even more.


TY The only casinos I have been to other than Las Vegas were Indian Casinos in Cal..


----------



## Pappy

Hard Rock casino outside of Tampa.


----------



## squatting dog

Old Dummy said:


> Sheesh yeah, I've been hearing these stories, and not just in Florida.
> 
> I've thought seriously about moving to FL also (I posted about it before here somewhere). I would likely be in the north central area, I have good friends who winter there. It's very rural which is what I like.
> 
> My buddy (mentioned above) and I might fly down in July to look around. My family has been in NYS since 1802 but I have to get out of here.


Hang in there. Right after I posted, I got a call from the realtor telling me a house we had looked at had fallen out of escrow. We jumped and now have a home in Florida besides our Ozark place.


----------



## Old Dummy

squatting dog said:


> Hang in there. Right after I posted, I got a call from the realtor telling me a house we had looked at had fallen out of escrow. We jumped and now have a home in Florida besides our Ozark place.



Ha! Great! 

Where abouts?


----------



## squatting dog

Old Dummy said:


> Ha! Great!
> 
> Where abouts?



Spring Hill area... north of Tampa. Having lived in Gainesville and Weeki Wachee before this, we had some idea of where we wanted to be again.


----------



## garyt1957

squatting dog said:


> Not sure about the panhandle of Florida, but, down along the Gulf coast you can't touch a house or mobile home unless you've got a boatload of money.   We've been trying to buy something down there for the last 2 months. Every house is being snatched up. Heck, 3 days ago we agreed to one for the full asking price. All looked good until 23 minutes later, the realtor called back and said it was sold to someone who paid $30,000 over the asking price.
> Houses that 7 months ago were selling for $180,000 and up are now $300,000 and up.


It's like that all over right now. This too shall pass.


----------



## Jim W.

My older sister was looking at buying a mobile home in a mobile home community with amenities like a pool, clubhouse and lawn maintenance that was covered by an annual fee. The cost of the mbile hme itself was a bit over $60,000, the lt rent was over $500 a month and of course, utilities on top of that.

She decided to hold off on it.


----------



## lovemydad

Pauline1954 said:


> Hey all I've been thinking about moving to Florida for a few years now. But decided I will actively prepare my home for sale here.
> 
> Im looking for information in,the Pensacola area.
> 
> Thanks


Pensacola is wonderful. still a slight change of seasons, lots of trees and the beach.  friendly people. good economy. not overly crowded.


----------



## squatting dog

Jim W. said:


> My older sister was looking at buying a mobile home in a mobile home community with amenities like a pool, clubhouse and lawn maintenance that was covered by an annual fee. The cost of the mbile hme itself was a bit over $60,000, the lt rent was over $500 a month and of course, utilities on top of that.
> 
> She decided to hold off on it.


Lol, we were looking at some mobile homes in a park down around Ellenton Fl. (below Tampa St. Pete). Price of some of the mobiles was low, but, the space rent ranged from $780 to $1200  and they stated that the rent could go up at ant time. Made me look at real homes in a different light.


----------



## cdestroyer

actually after living in florida for a number of years and talking to snowbirds I found they much prefer north carolina in the winter


----------



## Richard9212

Pauline1954 said:


> Hey all I've been thinking about moving to Florida for a few years now. But decided I will actively prepare my home for sale here.
> 
> Im looking for information in,the Pensacola area.
> 
> Thanks


I moved to Melbourne from Mass...just far enough from Busy Orlando and a few miles from the ocean...love it here so far.


----------



## Richard9212

cdestroyer said:


> actually after living in florida for a number of years and talking to snowbirds I found they much prefer north carolina in the winter


Not me...i had enough winter living in New England, ill stick with Melbourne,Fl..


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Lots of Floridians here.  I'm in Orlando along with others.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Pauline1954 said:


> Hey all I've been thinking about moving to Florida for a few years now. But decided I will actively prepare my home for sale here.
> 
> Im looking for information in,the Pensacola area.
> 
> Thanks


One thing no one here has mentioned.  If you're into politics, I'd check that out.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Pauline1954 said:


> Hey all I've been thinking about moving to Florida for a few years now. But decided I will actively prepare my home for sale here.
> 
> Im looking for information in,the Pensacola area.
> 
> Thanks


I guess one thing it might be helpful for us to know is why you've chosen Florida; that might make a difference as to where in the state we might suggest.


----------



## oldman

I have a home for sale on Clearwater Beach or what is called Sand Key. Very beautiful. I took it off the market when the pandemic hit and haven’t restored the listing yet. Maybe before winter, if the mood strikes me I will relist it. Home values have risen since the pandemic.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

oldman said:


> I have a home for sale on Clearwater Beach or what is called Sand Key. Very beautiful. I took it off the market when the pandemic hit and haven’t restored the listing yet. Maybe before winter, if the mood strikes me I will resist it. Home values have risen since the pandemic.


Home values haven't risen, Oldman; they've gone into space!


----------



## CindyLouWho

oldman said:


> I have a home for sale on Clearwater Beach or what is called Sand Key. Very beautiful. I took it off the market when the pandemic hit and haven’t restored the listing yet. Maybe before winter, if the mood strikes me I will relist it. Home values have risen since the pandemic.


Been to Sand Key beach many times before. Beautiful indeed!


----------



## FastTrax

Somebody forgot to tell me Florida had scorpions.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

FastTrax said:


> Somebody forgot to tell me Florida had scorpions.


Don't forget the palmetto bugs!


----------



## FastTrax

Dancing_Queen said:


> Don't forget the palmetto bugs!



And the fire ants, the gators and the skeeters too.


----------



## cdestroyer

there are four varietes of scorpion three in the northern part and one in the southern and that one is particularly bad. also fire ants, gators, snakes, ticks, recluse/black widow spiders, panthers,sharks,bats snapping turtles and them little green things you cant see..........


----------



## FastTrax

cdestroyer said:


> there are four varietes of scorpion three in the northern part and one in the southern and that one is particularly bad. also fire ants, gators, snakes, ticks, recluse/black widow spiders, panthers,sharks,bats snapping turtles and them little green things you cant see..........



Thnx cdestroyer. The North is looking pretty good right about now.


----------



## squatting dog

You folks left our black bears, and a poisonous brown frog that will kill your pet if they lick it.


----------



## Pappy

Well if you folks that are thinking about moving to Florida haven’t had the crap scared out of you with all these killer bugs, let me add my 2 cents worth. Going on 22 years here and didn’t even know we had scorpions. Fire ants can be treated. I haven’t had any in years. Big old roaches can get in once in awhile. I’ve sprayed and killed maybe 6-7 in all these years here. Never seen a bear or killer frog. Big patch of woods behind our house.
I have seen one Coral snake and let him go on its way. We do have black racer snakes around our house which is good. Keeps the bug and rodent population down. Had a gator in our canal once but he was looking for love and paid no attention to us. I can’t remember seeing a spider at all. I might mention we have no flies thanks to the gieko population. 
We bought our place on the east coast 21 years ago. Paid 53,000 for it and now it’s worth well over 100,000. But, if you decide to buy in a mobile home park, look for one where you purchase the land it sits on. Rent is out of site in our parks and folks are almost giving away their homes because of high rent costs. We live in Palm Bay and we bought the land too. This community is a deed restricted park…thank heavens.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Pappy said:


> Well if you folks that are thinking about moving to Florida haven’t had the crap scared out of you with all these killer bugs, let me add my 2 cents worth. Going on 22 years here and didn’t even know we had scorpions. Fire ants can be treated. I haven’t had any in years. Big old roaches can get in once in awhile. I’ve sprayed and killed maybe 6-7 in all these years here. Never seen a bear or killer frog. Big patch of woods behind our house.
> I have seen one Coral snake and let him go on its way. We do have black racer snakes around our house which is good. Keeps the bug and rodent population down. Had a gator in our canal once but he was looking for love and paid no attention to us. I can’t remember seeing a spider at all. I might mention we have no flies thanks to the gieko population.
> We bought our place on the east coast 21 years ago. Paid 53,000 for it and now it’s worth well over 100,000. But, if you decide to buy in a mobile home park, look for one where you purchase the land it sits on. Rent is out of site in our parks and folks are almost giving away their homes because of high rent costs. We live in Palm Bay and we bought the land too. This community is a deed restricted park…thank heavens.


I'd be very careful with a mobile home because of the hurricanes.  Make sure you know what you're getting and expect to either be asked or told to evacuate.

I want to say something about the big "roaches."  I used the term "palmetto bug" because that's what we call them because they live in the palmettos.  Yes, they're big roaches.  However, the roaches that carry disease, the small ones, are German roaches; palmetto bugs are harmless.


----------



## squatting dog

Pappy said:


> Well if you folks that are thinking about moving to Florida haven’t had the crap scared out of you with all these killer bugs, let me add my 2 cents worth. Going on 22 years here and didn’t even know we had scorpions. Fire ants can be treated. I haven’t had any in years. Big old roaches can get in once in awhile. I’ve sprayed and killed maybe 6-7 in all these years here. Never seen a bear or killer frog. Big patch of woods behind our house.
> I have seen one Coral snake and let him go on its way. We do have black racer snakes around our house which is good. Keeps the bug and rodent population down. Had a gator in our canal once but he was looking for love and paid no attention to us. I can’t remember seeing a spider at all. I might mention we have no flies thanks to the gieko population.
> We bought our place on the east coast 21 years ago. Paid 53,000 for it and now it’s worth well over 100,000. But, if you decide to buy in a mobile home park, look for one where you purchase the land it sits on. Rent is out of site in our parks and folks are almost giving away their homes because of high rent costs. We live in Palm Bay and we bought the land too. This community is a deed restricted park…thank heavens.


Shhhhh. Let them think the whole place is crawling with danger.   
I know what you mean about park space rents. Before we decided to buy a house, we looked at some really nice mobiles that were priced right. However, any spot even close to the Gulf, the lot rent was in the $1200 range. Didn't seem right, so we went house hunting instead.


----------



## Pappy

squatting dog said:


> Shhhhh. Let them think the whole place is crawling with danger.
> I know what you mean about park space rents. Before we decided to buy a house, we looked at some really nice mobiles that were priced right. However, any spot even close to the Gulf, the lot rent was in the $1200 range. Didn't seem right, so we went house hunting instead.


I see what you did there dog.lol. Florida is getting very crowded and the state is one of the most popular states to move to.


----------



## squatting dog

Pappy said:


> I see what you did there dog.lol. Florida is getting very crowded and the state is one of the most popular states to move to.


----------



## cdestroyer

there is a nice little rv park just north of kingman az, close enough for shopping out of the way for solitude...


----------



## fmdog44

Sink holes


----------



## cdestroyer

the main reason there are sink holes in florida it is because there is no native rock underground,,,no lava, no granites, no basalts most of the subsurface under florida are soft materials, like dolomites, sandstones,etc...water washes these away fairly rapidly, and woosh sink hole. during the 2005-2006 hurricane season I watched a neighbors house go down a sink hole in lake city that formed after the heavy rains, and it also was draining a small pond.
https://floridadep.gov/fgs/geologic-topics/content/florida-geologic-formations


----------



## fmdog44

I have lived in Hollywood, FL and have been all over the state and would not recommend it as a place to live. My .02.


----------



## maxine

cdestroyer said:


> there is a nice little rv park just north of kingman az, close enough for shopping out of the way for solitude...


I was born in Florida but did not live there long enough to have personal memories of it.  However Florida friends have kept me in touch with their thoughts.  One,  a gentleman who used to publish a Florida magazine once  told me "stay to the north.  Less crowded; more peaceful;   Pensacola?  My first thought was a question.  "Hurricanes"?  

But that said,  there is a town where my mother was born which, in her day was no more than a backwoods muddy spot.  My uncle (mother's brother) described it that way.  Only way in and out was to shoulder your load and walk.  Now - today - I am told it is a beautiful, bustling and growing community.  You might take a look.  Name =  Parrish  County = Manatee.  In the northeast corner of the county,  Wimauma, across the county line, is nearby.  Bradenton in the northwestern corner of Manatee on  the Gulf

Someone mentioned staying inland.  I would for another reason.  I imagine the most crowded areas are on the Gulf or Atlantic.  Am I right?  

What I think of when I think Floriday is not the usual. History.  Florida has a fabulous history if that interests you.  Good luck.

Maxine


----------



## maxine

Cdestroyer,  my a pologies for quoting you above.   I am having trouble recognizing where one post starts and ends.  Vision problems is one of those elderly issues.  I'll work it out in time if I hold on long enough.  Maxine


----------



## ehanveyjr

South Carolina or Georgia are better options than Florida.


----------



## Liberty

Did you know there is a mountain in Florida?  We've been there, its in central Florida -it has beautiful views:

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...ed6ebaa3adf5b9e843ac3ede8f4c8c15&action=click


----------



## Alligatorob

Liberty said:


> Did you know there is a mountain in Florida?


Growing up in Florida I believed this, always thought of Bok Tower and the area as mountainous.  

However after seeing real mountains I now know better, LOL


----------



## Liberty

Alligatorob said:


> Growing up in Florida I believed this, always thought of Bok Tower and the area as mountainous.
> 
> However after seeing real mountains I now know better, LOL


After walking up to the top of Bok tower mountain and looking down at the citrus tree growing on the rolling farms below, it certainly looks like Italy.  Only in Italy it would be olive trees.


----------



## Alligatorob

Liberty said:


> Only in Italy it would be olive trees.


And likely less humid!


----------



## Manatee

In 1971 we had a Florida vacation and we went down the east coast all the way to Key West.  It was nice to escape the "up nawth" winter.
In 1972 we went south to Daytona and then across to the gulf coast.  We liked what we saw and asked ourselves "why are we putting up with "up nawth winters"?  I scouted around and found a job and we moved to Clearwater.
Back then folks from the northeast usually went to the east coast and folks from the midwest tended to go to the gulf coast.
A great deal has changed since the 1970s.  One thing that we feel is important is that there is a good airport in the area so that it is easy for kids and grandkids to come visit.   
It is decades since we have gone to Disney and the other places in the Orlando area.
If the summer heat gets to you, it is very pleasant up in the Great Smokey Mountains during the summer. 
This is a wonderful place for boating.  We have owned 3 sailboats and 2 motorboats at various times.
There is a cruise port across the bay in Tampa.


----------



## Manatee

Our lizards don't sell insurance, but they do eat bugs, good little fellers.


----------



## Blessie

Pauline1954 said:


> Im tired of fearing. I cant do that anymore.


I so hear you! Researching to do the same as you. Give yourself lots of time - good luck to you


----------



## squatting dog

Old thread but, thought I'd update everyone:  

Caution in regards to all the people wanting to move here from New York and California as well other heavily populated cities across the country, as well as those wanting to visit. 
Before you come to Florida  to visit, you must be aware of what is happening here, especially around the St Johns River! There's a housing shortage, rent has tripled, and folks are vacationing here in record numbers.

So if you plan on moving here, or just plan on vacationing in our woods, river bottoms, or lakes this summer, I think you should know that wolf spiders, fire ants and bedbugs have infested hotels and motels across the area due to dryer than usual weather. 
Our lakes are full of gators, fresh water sharks, and creepy old guys wearing speedos 
Our rivers are full of drunks in tubes peeing themselves while the banjo players lay waiting in the bushes. 
Panthers have eaten many domesticated animals and possibly some small children.
The local bear and coyote population are all 'in heat' and think your wife/girlfriend is hot.
Snakes... don’t even get me started on the  copper headed rattle moccasins here and the diamond back water Cobras.  
The poison ivy has overtaken all other vegetation.
We have had bear sightings at every park and town! They are after your picnic baskets….and some cougars have been spotted in motel rooms.

Watch out for the trash pandas and possums; they have been extremely aggressive this season.
 We have Bigfoot invading our parks and it’s their mating season. 
Porcupines are "stabbing" small children should they dare to utilize the local playground equipment. 
Skunks have made their way over and multiplied at unprecedented rates and wander the local campgrounds in packs looking for beer.
Murder hornets!?! We’ve got great black clouds of murder hornets, and swarms of giant crickets and even some of the biggest mosquitos known to man. 
Scorpions have been congregating in massive quantities under rocks, logs, wooden steps, automobiles, and tarantulas are now stealing peoples food and biting like crazy.
Head lice now fly and we have vampire bats.

Driving is different here too! Right lane  is for the speed limit if you must, middle is for people in a rush typically 70-85, and the left lane is for people running from the police, seriously trying to break the law or driving a minimum of 90 MPH. (Mustang owners, just do the best you can, it’s ok). 

Oh and no one is vaccinated!   Come at your own risk!
I hear North Dakota and Iowa are really nice though...


----------



## Alligatorob




----------



## Jim W.

squatting dog said:


> Old thread but, thought I'd update everyone:
> 
> Caution in regards to all the people wanting to move here from New York and California as well other heavily populated cities across the country, as well as those wanting to visit.
> Before you come to Florida  to visit, you must be aware of what is happening here, especially around the St Johns River! There's a housing shortage, rent has tripled, and folks are vacationing here in record numbers.
> 
> So if you plan on moving here, or just plan on vacationing in our woods, river bottoms, or lakes this summer, I think you should know that wolf spiders, fire ants and bedbugs have infested hotels and motels across the area due to dryer than usual weather.
> Our lakes are full of gators, fresh water sharks, and creepy old guys wearing speedos
> Our rivers are full of drunks in tubes peeing themselves while the banjo players lay waiting in the bushes.
> Panthers have eaten many domesticated animals and possibly some small children.
> The local bear and coyote population are all 'in heat' and think your wife/girlfriend is hot.
> Snakes... don’t even get me started on the  copper headed rattle moccasins here and the diamond back water Cobras.
> The poison ivy has overtaken all other vegetation.
> We have had bear sightings at every park and town! They are after your picnic baskets….and some cougars have been spotted in motel rooms.
> 
> Watch out for the trash pandas and possums; they have been extremely aggressive this season.
> We have Bigfoot invading our parks and it’s their mating season.
> Porcupines are "stabbing" small children should they dare to utilize the local playground equipment.
> Skunks have made their way over and multiplied at unprecedented rates and wander the local campgrounds in packs looking for beer.
> Murder hornets!?! We’ve got great black clouds of murder hornets, and swarms of giant crickets and even some of the biggest mosquitos known to man.
> Scorpions have been congregating in massive quantities under rocks, logs, wooden steps, automobiles, and tarantulas are now stealing peoples food and biting like crazy.
> Head lice now fly and we have vampire bats.
> 
> Driving is different here too! Right lane  is for the speed limit if you must, middle is for people in a rush typically 70-85, and the left lane is for people running from the police, seriously trying to break the law or driving a minimum of 90 MPH. (Mustang owners, just do the best you can, it’s ok).
> 
> Oh and no one is vaccinated!   Come at your own risk!
> I hear North Dakota and Iowa are really nice though...


You forgot to mention the cockroaches that are as big as Volkswagons. 

As for cougars in motel rooms, I spent the night in a motel room with one of those cougars once, but that was a long, long time ago.  

It worked out OK, though.

In the morning, we took a shower together and went to breakfast. 

She even paid.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Blessed

Have to agree, only went there once to see Mickey, I was 33 then.  Wiped me out, called it theme park hell.  I came home with grown up diaper rash.  I loved it but JEEZ!!!


----------



## FastTrax

Liberty said:


> After walking up to the top of Bok tower mountain and looking down at the citrus tree growing on the rolling farms below, it certainly looks like Italy.  Only in Italy it would be olive trees.



I never knew what that vertical sex organ was off to the right on I-4 affectionately known as the longest parking lot in the Sunshine State.


----------



## hollydolly

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 233026


welcome to the South of England for the last couple of months ...and NO AC


----------



## Skyking

Sarasota has it all and more.


----------



## Skyking

Why don't they (mods) take these old-dated threads down?


----------



## Skyking

squatting dog said:


> Old thread but, thought I'd update everyone:
> 
> Caution in regards to all the people wanting to move here from New York and California as well other heavily populated cities across the country, as well as those wanting to visit.
> Before you come to Florida  to visit, you must be aware of what is happening here, especially around the St Johns River! There's a housing shortage, rent has tripled, and folks are vacationing here in record numbers.
> 
> So if you plan on moving here, or just plan on vacationing in our woods, river bottoms, or lakes this summer, I think you should know that wolf spiders, fire ants and bedbugs have infested hotels and motels across the area due to dryer than usual weather.
> Our lakes are full of gators, fresh water sharks, and creepy old guys wearing speedos
> Our rivers are full of drunks in tubes peeing themselves while the banjo players lay waiting in the bushes.
> Panthers have eaten many domesticated animals and possibly some small children.
> The local bear and coyote population are all 'in heat' and think your wife/girlfriend is hot.
> Snakes... don’t even get me started on the  copper headed rattle moccasins here and the diamond back water Cobras.
> The poison ivy has overtaken all other vegetation.
> We have had bear sightings at every park and town! They are after your picnic baskets….and some cougars have been spotted in motel rooms.
> 
> Watch out for the trash pandas and possums; they have been extremely aggressive this season.
> We have Bigfoot invading our parks and it’s their mating season.
> Porcupines are "stabbing" small children should they dare to utilize the local playground equipment.
> Skunks have made their way over and multiplied at unprecedented rates and wander the local campgrounds in packs looking for beer.
> Murder hornets!?! We’ve got great black clouds of murder hornets, and swarms of giant crickets and even some of the biggest mosquitos known to man.
> Scorpions have been congregating in massive quantities under rocks, logs, wooden steps, automobiles, and tarantulas are now stealing peoples food and biting like crazy.
> Head lice now fly and we have vampire bats.
> 
> Driving is different here too! Right lane  is for the speed limit if you must, middle is for people in a rush typically 70-85, and the left lane is for people running from the police, seriously trying to break the law or driving a minimum of 90 MPH. (Mustang owners, just do the best you can, it’s ok).
> 
> Oh and no one is vaccinated!   Come at your own risk!
> I hear North Dakota and Iowa are really nice though...


They'll still come, like ants to a picnic.


----------



## FastTrax

Skyking said:


> Why don't they (mods) take these old-dated threads down?



You must be 55- We old 55+ coots operate on far less then half power. So the average thread can last for a decade or two before the entire membership runs through even half the subforums. So I am trying.................what was the question again?


----------



## Alligatorob

Skyking said:


> Why don't they (mods) take these old-dated threads down?


I think this one may still be of interest to some people.  Lots of folks thinking of moving to Florida.


----------



## Pepper

Isn't this thread _only_ a year and half old?


----------

